# Sydney Run



## NickGeee (Jul 10, 2018)

Woke up at 6am last Saturday and decided that I may as well jump in the car and go for a drive since I had so much of the day left. I had heard some intel that a special legless lizard was detected near Albury recently, so I jumped out of the car in the rain and soon fond a species that had been avoiding me for a long time.


Patternless Delma (Delma inornata) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Patternless Delma (Delma inornata) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Soon enough I was in Southern Sydney, where I met up with a mate to try for some stream frogs. Alas conditions were poor (who would've thought, especially in the middle of winter!) 


Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog (Litoria fallax) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Lesueur&#x27;s frog (Litoria lesueurii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
The next day we went out to try to find some serpents.


Red-crowned Toadlet (Psudedophryne australis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Lesueur&#x27;s Velvet Gecko (Amalosia lesueurii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Diamond Python (Morelia spilota) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Diamond Python (Morelia spilota) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
I was rather stoked on the Diamond, and was a nice consolation prize for missing broad heads. 
Tried a different spot and found this lovely snake too.


Yellow-faced Whip Snake (Demansia psammophis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Yellow-faced Whip Snake (Demansia psammophis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
And the obvious trip target <3


Copper-tailed Skink (Ctenotus taeniolatus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Earlier In the day we found a nice baby banded Eastern brown, but time restrictions meant I couldn't photograph it. I went back later to try and do so but alas, it was nowhere in sight. 
I woke up the next morning, and thought that I could try for one more herp on the way home. I stopped my car again in Albury, and after some considerable time dodging BMX bike riders I found a nice looking tapeworm like beast.


Pink-tailed Worm-lizard (Aprasia parapulchella) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ropey (Jul 10, 2018)

I love your pix Nick. Thank you for sharing they are pearlers


----------



## richyboa72 (Jul 10, 2018)

Great pics as usual 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

